# My new Linnie boys



## Cody

Say hello to my 2 new Linnies, the green one is 3 months old and the blue one is 7 months old. I still have not named them, I am waiting to see what type of personalities they have.They sure are the opposite of budgies, these guys are quiet and slow moving.


----------



## eduardo

*Wow, they are beautiful!*


----------



## Niamhf

Oh they are just stunning!!! Such little cuties too  Congratulations


----------



## Therm

Oh wow, they are stunners. That blue is amazing! :O


----------



## Jedikeet

Oh my, congrats on such an exquisite pair of new arrivals! Not only are they so adorable, the photo of them both in the same pose and pointing the same direction is too cute for words.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Congratulations on your new additions, they are beautiful little fellows!
I'll be looking forward to hearing all about them and seeing more pictures in the days to come.

Best wishes!*


----------



## Cody

Thanks everyone. They make the oddest sounds, they have a little sound like a soft bleep bleep bleep it sounds like little bubbles underwater. They were caged together by the breeder so that's why they are together now. There have been a few squabbles over that sea grass mat in the picture. They sit together on it and then the green one tries to push the blue off with his foot. Watching them is like watching a slow motion movie. I have had them to the vet already and everything checked out ok, maybe once they get more comfortable they will be a bit more active.



Jedikeet said:


> Oh my, congrats on such an exquisite pair of new arrivals! Not only are they so adorable, the photo of them both in the same pose and pointing the same direction is too cute for words.


They are really copy cats, what one does the other has to do too.


----------



## aluz

Aww, your new linnie boys are so cute, congrats!


----------



## jean20057

*


Jedikeet said:



Oh my, congrats on such an exquisite pair of new arrivals! Not only are they so adorable, the photo of them both in the same pose and pointing the same direction is too cute for words.

Click to expand...

Not sure I could've said it better myself. We seem to be like to chicks in a nest when it comes to this stuff! lol.



Cody said:



They are really copy cats, what one does the other has to do too.

Click to expand...

Cody, I think your 2 new Linnies are simply stunning. Their colors are so striking and bright, and I'm sure you will figure out names for them soon! It's so funny how they try to boot each other off the sea grass mat. My girls do the same thing but with their basketball hoop. Although being budgies it moves a bit quicker, lol. A huge congratulations on your new pair of gorgeous birds! :clap::clap::loveeyes::loveeyes::whoo::whoo:

BTW we're going to needs more evidence that these two are in your possession when they settle in a bit more!!! hoto:hoto:hoto:hoto:*


----------



## nuxi

Awww! They are very cute!


----------



## Cody

jean20057 said:


> *
> 
> Not sure I could've said it better myself. We seem to be like to chicks in a nest when it comes to this stuff! lol.
> 
> Cody, I think your 2 new Linnies are simply stunning. Their colors are so striking and bright, and I'm sure you will figure out names for them soon! It's so funny how they try to boot each other off the sea grass mat. My girls do the same thing but with their basketball hoop. Although being budgies it moves a bit quicker, lol. A huge congratulations on your new pair of gorgeous birds! :clap::clap::loveeyes::loveeyes::whoo::whoo:
> 
> BTW we're going to needs more evidence that these two are in your possession when they settle in a bit more!!! hoto:hoto:hoto:hoto:*


Thanks Kristen
I ran the vacuum for the first time around them today, I was a bit hesitant because I did not want to freak them out but just like my budgies they sang along with it, they started actually chirping! I gave them a little chunk of an Avi Cake today, it was so cute they picked it up in their foot to munch on it.


----------



## Jonah

Congrat's Cody....absolutely beautiful,thank's for sharing...


----------



## RavensGryf

How cute Cody! I love Linnies! Both are absolutely beautiful . Are they sexed?


----------



## rooseanistonn

Hello, 
wow so sweet and very cute Linnie boys. I think so many kind two new linnie boys. and very congratulation............ so very sweet-------------------


----------



## chirper

Congratulations they are very beautiful


----------



## RavensGryf

Oh gosh sorry I asked above if they were sexed , and now I noticed the title of this thread hahaha :laughing: never mind!


----------



## StarlingWings

They are just beautiful  

What bright feathers, and they look like inquisitive fellows  Do they have names yet?


----------



## Cody

I haven't settled on names yet, they change daily , today I was thinking of Beau for the blue one and Nicky for the green, all suggestions are welcome. I refer to them as my bubble boys because of the funny little nosie they make.:laugh:


----------



## StarlingWings

I like those names for sure! :thumbsup: 

I can suggest Edgar and Pip for the two, as well


----------



## Jedikeet

RavensGryf said:


> Oh gosh sorry I asked above if they were sexed , and now I noticed the title of this thread hahaha :laughing: never mind!


Ohh, Jules...


----------



## Cody

Here are a few new pictures, in the first 2 the boys were pushing one another to get at the kale. I told them that they could each have one side but they both wanted to munch on it from the same spot.




Here they are just being 2 sweet boys


----------



## Niamhf

Oh they are just too cute and pretty  little angel faces


----------



## Cody

The boys are coming out of their cage and getting a bit more tame here are a few new pictures
Here they are on top of their cage having a little disagreement about who will be first to get under the cage cover


they both made it


I'm gonna get that millet


thanks for looking


----------



## StarlingWings

They are just so adorable, Cody! Look at their little cute faces  Those are wonderful pictures and I can see they've settled in beautifully 

Do they have names yet?


----------



## Cody

StarlingWings said:


> They are just so adorable, Cody! Look at their little cute faces  Those are wonderful pictures and I can see they've settled in beautifully
> 
> Do they have names yet?


They are really sweet little guys the Blue one is Beau and the green one is Nicky.


----------



## aluz

It's great to see your boys first out of cage adventures and I'm glad some progress has been made in terms of taming! 
They look especially cute under their blankey.


----------



## Bearnoname

Oh Cody, you are so lucky. I have wanted one for a while (never seen any locally in my area) some day I hope a special one will find it's way into my life.


----------



## Cody

Bearnoname said:


> Oh Cody, you are so lucky. I have wanted one for a while (never seen any locally in my area) some day I hope a special one will find it's way into my life.


I searched for months trying to find breeders in my area, there just don't seem to be many people breeding them. Try contacting someone at the Lineolated Parakeet Society maybe they can put you in touch with a breeder.


----------

